# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  zmiany skórne na plecach/karku/ramionach i głowie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem ze zmianami skórnymi, głównie na plecach/ramionach i głowie ;/, jak widać na załączonych obrazkach…




Nikt u mnie w rodzinie nie jest łysy, a u mnie jak widać na załączonych fotkach mocno postępuje łysienie. Przybrało ono postać łysienia tzw. męskiego, czy jak to się zwie potocznie. Mianowicie poszły już całkiem zakola, a postępuje teraz cała góra od grzywki zaczynając kończąc aż na potylicy prawie, jedynie po bokach i na tylnej dolnej części włosy mam gęste jak miałem. To łysienie od jakichś 2 lat postępowało, ale delikatnie teraz znacznie przybrało na sile, w dodatku zachodzą teraz te ostre zmiany skórne, guzki podskórne, jak dotknie się je ręką czuć guza/ takie wzniesienie podskórne, które w początkowej fazie jest koloru skóry, a potem w tych miejscach wychodzą ropne wypryski, wtedy już zaczerwienione, w przekwitach na środku białawe. W każdej fazie bolą masakrycznie, czy je dotykam, czy nie.
Jakby tego było mało plecy/kark/ramiona to również zmienione chorobowo miejsca. Takie większe jakby polipy, coś na wzór wulkanu dosłownie, bo odstają na zewnątrz, nawet do 1cm ponad poziom skóry, a w głąb mając w sobie krater, kiedyś taki mi się uszkodził sam, no więc siostra postanowiła mi go wycisnąć, wyciskania nie było praktycznie końca ;p. Jakieś 2 godziny wyłaziła wydzielina ropno-podobna z krwią na przemian a z białawym miąższem na początku ;/. Zazwyczaj takie wulkany mają podskórnych kilka ujść/kraterów ;p. Po zakończeniu wyciskania zostawał taki pusty krater i samo stopniowo zapadało się to. A z czasem zostawała tylko jakaś lekka blizna. Te największe występują zazwyczaj w obrębie górnej części pleców/karku/ramionach. Ale ostatnio dodatkowo zauważyłem na ramionach masę takich malutkich kropkowatych krostek koloru skóry? nie wiem jak to nazwać nawet, bo one nie odstają ponad poziom skóry jak typowe krostki, tylko tak pokryły górną strefę pleców/ramiona głównie, nie wiem co to? Nie mam tu na uwadze blizn, tylko to jeszcze coś w tle. Dr dermatolog mówiła, że to chyba tłuszcz tak mi się zbiera pod samą skórą tworząc takie nie wiadomo co ;p. Nadmieniam, że mam nadmierną potliwość, jak np. sobie spaceruję przez park, czy gdzieś to z całej grupy osób, tylko do mnie pędzą komary i inne gady i cały jestem pokąsany podczas gdy innych to nie rusza...

A może to ma podłoże endokrynologiczne? Alergiczne chyba można tutaj wykluczyć? chociaż jestem alergikiem to nic nie wiadomo ;E. Macie jakieś rady? Stwierdzenia co to może być? Bo samo leczenie objawowo mało daje i tylko na krótką metę i trzeba by podejść do tego też przyczynowo, ale tu już chyba sam dermatolog nie wystarczy (przynajmniej ten u którego się leczyłem marnie mi pomagał), skoro to od środka mnie wywala...
Proszę o porady. Dzięki z góry za jakiekolwiek zainteresowanie. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

cd... zdjęć

----------

